# Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren



## steffen1403 (16. April 2017)

*Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Moin Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich aktuell auf der suche nach einem Gehäuse, wo man in Front und Top jeweils einen 360er Radiator montieren kann.
Hier einmal weitere Anforderungen/Wünsche die das Gehäuse erfüllen sollte:
- optimalerweise ohne Laufwerkschacht in der Front
- an der Seite tempered Glas
- Montagemöglichkeit für vertikalen AGB (z.b. Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) an Seitenwand 
- vertikale Montage der Hardware, nicht wie bei manchen Cubes

Budget ist erstmal nicht relevant.

Ich bin schon auf den recht preiswerten Cougar Panzer (Cougar Panzer Midi-Tower - schwarz Window) gestoßen. Allerdings sind hier noch Fragen offen. 
Kann man oben einen 360er Radi+Lüfter+Shroud (insgesamt knapp 6cm Dicke) montieren, ohne dass man mit dem Mainboard kollidiert?
Könnten sich die beiden Radiatoren in die Quere kommen?
Kann man den AGB an der Wand befestigen, oder könnte der einer großen Graka in die Quere kommen?

Habt ihr dazu evtl. Informationen bzw. den selber im Einsatz? Im Netz sind Erfahrungen bisher recht sperlich zu dem Gehäuse, da recht neu.
Oder habt ihr evtl. andere Vorschläge zu einem Gehäuse das passen könnte?

Danke schon mal


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Phantek Evolv ATX (TG Version)


----------



## etar (16. April 2017)

*AW: Suche GehÃ¤use fÃ¼r 2 360er Radiatoren*

Aufs Fractal Designe Define S trifft alles zu außer die Scheibe ist denke ich mal aus billigeren Plexiglas. Dafür für den Preis echt toll, viele Möglichkeiten, Dämmung etc. .

Hab 2x 360 und 1x 120 drin verbaut.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Nimm doch sonst den Big Tower, da sollte das passen.
Cougar Panzer Max Big-Tower - schwarz Window

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Bei deinen Anforderungen kommst du ums Dark Base Pro 900 nicht herum.
Du kannst zwei 360er einbauen und Echtglas ist auch vorhanden.
Inzwischen hat BeQuiet den Filter für den dritten Lüfter dabei.
Wobei das mit dem Netzteil Einbau immer noch beschissen ist. Aber solange du nicht ständig daran herum baust, geht das.
Ich persönlich finde das Dark Base i.O. Besser geht aber auf jeden Fall noch.
Mal schauen, was für Case dieses Jahr noch kommen. Nervig ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Hersteller nur noch kleine und Kleinst Case bringen.
Einen richtig guten Big Tower bringt scheinbar niemand mehr.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Als ich mich für mein aktuelles Gehäuse entschieden hab (Enthoo Luxe), hab ich auch gezielt nach Optionen für Wakü geschaut. Also wieviel Radiatoren passen rein, wie gut lässt sich der Rest (AGB, Pumpe usw) einbauen.
Ich muss sagen, diese Disziplin beherrscht das Case gut. 

Aber heute würde ich wohl anders an die Gehäusesuche ran gehen. Nämlich einfach mit nem externen Radiator planen. Dann hat man mehr Freiheit bei der Gehäusewahl, kann auch ein kleineres nehmen und hat somit mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch (falls man es dort stehen hat). Und dazu ist die Wärmeübertragerleistung extern auch besser als intern, ganz davon ab, dass Kanditaten wie Mora oder Gigant ne riesige Fläche bieten. Auch für spätere Wechsel auf andere Gehäuse ist man flexibler.

Ist natürlich wie immer alles Geschmackssache, viele wollen ja nix externes und alles im Case versammelt haben. Wer da aber flexibel ist, sollte mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Ich finde es optisch schöner, wenn alles im Case drin ist als wenn du irgendwo noch einen alten Trecker Kühler stehen hast.
Daher kann das Case an sich nicht groß genug sein, aber im Big Tower Bereich ist es echt düster geworden.


----------



## steffen1403 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge.

Ein externer Radiator ist keine Option für mich.

Aktuell sind im engeren Kreis das Define S,  das Dark Base Pro 900 und das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX .
Das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe ist zwar optisch gelungen. Nur leider lassen sich keine zwei 360er Radiatoren montieren.
Der Cougar Panzer Max gefällt mir optisch komischerweise im Gegensatz zum Panzer Midi überhaupt nicht. ;D

Bei dem Dark Base würde mich interessieren, ob man an der Wand einen AGB inkl. Pumpe anbringen kann und ob man eine 3,5" Festplatte im Hintergrund installieren kann?


----------



## v3nom (18. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

im DBP 900 hab ich nen 250er Eisbecher mit Pump an der Wand. Muss man etwas tricksen mit der Befestigung aber geht. Unten ließen sich aber auch noch 3,5" HDD Schächte einbauen. Auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses würde es mit 3,5" HDDs schwierig werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravemail (18. April 2017)

*AW: Suche GehÃ¤use fÃ¼r 2 360er Radiatoren*

Meine Favoriten mit deinen Vorgaben wären:
Anidees AI Crystal
Lian Li PC-O9WX

Und hier gibt es noch ein paar weitere: Caseking Gehausefinder der Weg zum Traumgehause!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*



steffen1403 schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge.
> 
> Ein externer Radiator ist keine Option für mich.
> 
> ...



Vor der selben Auswahl stand ich auch. (Hab mich für das Phanteks entschieden).
Ich habe mich gegen das Dark Base entschieden, weils für mich einfach langweilig aussieht.
Das Define S fand ich super, allerdings war das super kratz anfällige Fenster ein NoGo für mich.

Für alle Gehäuse gibt es von HardwareCanucks
 - YouTube tests. Die haben mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Chukku (19. April 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Vorsicht mit dem Phanteks Evolv ATX tempered Glas!

Das ist zwar ein sehr, sehr cooles Case, aber es passen im Normalzustand nicht zwei 360er gleichzeitig rein, da die beiden miteinander kollidieren würden.
Möglich ist ohne Modding nur 360 + 240.

Das lässt sich allerdings relativ einfach umgehen.
Man müsste den Radiator-Schlitten an der Oberseite entfernen, damit der obere Radi dann hoch genug hängen würde, um nicht mehr zu kollidieren.
Dazu muss man aber erstens Schneiden, da der Schlitten nicht abschraub-bar ist und zweitens dann den Radi mit Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem befestigen, weil an der Oberseite ohne den Schlitten keine Befestigungsbohrungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## steffen1403 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Suche GehÃ¤use fÃ¼r 2 360er Radiatoren*



Ravemail schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten mit deinen Vorgaben wären:
> Anidees AI Crystal
> Lian Li PC-O9WX
> 
> Und hier gibt es noch ein paar weitere: Caseking Gehausefinder der Weg zum Traumgehause!



Danke für die Vorschläge, bei dem Anidees ist leider das Problem, dass man max. nur 2 360er mit max 30mm verwenden kann und ohne shrouds.
Das Lian Li ist mir dann doch etwas zu "groß" 



Chukku schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit dem Phanteks Evolv ATX tempered Glas!
> 
> Das ist zwar ein sehr, sehr cooles Case, aber es passen im Normalzustand nicht zwei 360er gleichzeitig rein, da die beiden miteinander kollidieren würden.
> Möglich ist ohne Modding nur 360 + 240.
> ...



Das ist gut zu wissen. Dann stehen eigentlich nur noch das Define S und das Dark Base Pro 900 zur Auswahl, wobei ich eher aufgrund des Glases und etwas größeren Platzangebotes zum Dark Base tendiere.

PS Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass es günstiger ist, sich das normale gedämmte Dark Base Pro zu holen und die Scheibe extra?


----------



## steffen1403 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Nochmal eine Frage.

Könnte man in das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv oben einen 360er 30mm (push), vorne einen 280er 30mm (push), neben dem 280er vertikales agb mit D5 Pumpe und unten noch eine 3,5" HDD einbauen?

Danke


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse für 2 360er Radiatoren*

Das Evolve ATX ist richtig schlecht für eine Wasserkühlung, da es einen richtig beschissen Airflow hat.
Mit einen Externen Radiator ist das Gehäuse dafür Top


----------

